# How to get a Redcap



## happy2meetu (Apr 6, 2017)

My wife and I are going on the Lake Shore Lmt from Toledo to Chicago. We the will take the California Zephyr to Salt Lake City. We both have slight mobility issues and could use help with baggage and boarding. How do we make sure and get someone to help with that while waiting in the lounge in Chicago? This will be our first long distance trip and we are very much looking forward to it. This will be the last week of April.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 6, 2017)

Soon as you check into the Lounge let the desk attendant know you need a Redcap.

They will pick you up right outside the Lounge after the desk attendant calls for those boarding that need a Redcap.

They also meet you at trainside and take you on carts to the Lounge if you let your car attendant know you need a,Redcap before arrival into Union Station. (Tips are appreciated,$5 for two is about right.)


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 6, 2017)

As the train pulls into Union Station you can see some red caps on the platform with their electric carts waiting for passengers to get off the train.

My experience has been that the front desk at the ML tells the Red Caps how many are requesting their service before calling the passengers over the PA.


----------



## Dave Van (Apr 6, 2017)

You will not have an issue getting a Red Cap in Chicago getting on or off the train. I walk sometimes but I am a double amputee so at times I need the help.....they are always there at hand. Yet to have a bad one....nice folks.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 6, 2017)

Before your train arrives at the stations, inform your attendant that you want to request a Red Cap when you detain. That way, they will be waiting for you at the door. Otherwise, yes there are Red Caps on the platform, but they take those that requested assistance first. So it may be some time until one is available. (The carts only carry 4 people at a time.)

Don't ask as the train is stopping. It's best to ask like 15-20 minutes before arrival, so there's time to call and request one for you.


----------



## dlagrua (Apr 6, 2017)

All you do when you see a Red Cap is whistle loudly and say come on over boss!


----------



## KmH (Apr 6, 2017)

There are no Red Caps at the Salt Lake City station.
These are the only stations that have Red Caps:


Baltimore, MD
Boston, MA (South Station)
Chicago, IL
Los Angeles, CA
New Haven, CT
New York, NY
Newark, NJ
Philadelphia, PA
Portland, OR
Seattle, WA
Washington, DC
Wilmington, DE


----------



## blackpup (Apr 6, 2017)

will the red caps take you to where the cabs are all lined up waiting at Chicago Union Station. Also, which street exit do we use at Union Station to get a cab. It's been 8 or 9 years since I have been there and don't remember.


----------



## blackpup (Apr 6, 2017)

KmH said:


> There are no Red Caps at the Salt Lake City station.
> 
> These are the only stations that have Red Caps:
> 
> ...


I'm surprised they don't have any in Miami since that is a starting/stopping destination.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Apr 6, 2017)

KmH said:


> There are no Red Caps at the Salt Lake City station.
> 
> These are the only stations that have Red Caps:
> 
> ...


I appreciate your listing of these stations. Thanks.

In Seattle, are there Red Caps available trhoughout the day?

I will be boarding the Empire Builder on the day that I disembark from a cruise. I will arrive at the station around 10:00-10:30 A. M., I expect. Will Red Cap service be available at that time?


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Apr 6, 2017)

blackpup said:


> will the red caps take you to where the cabs are all lined up waiting at Chicago Union Station. Also, which street exit do we use at Union Station to get a cab. It's been 8 or 9 years since I have been there and don't remember.


The redcaps in Chicago that meet you at trainside will take you most any where in the main concourse area.. Last October I had my redcap take me to the elevator up to Canal Street where the taxis were located across the street When I came back to the station the next day, the cab dropped me off at a different side of the station. Best to check for where taxis are located before going up to the street level exits since the taxi pickup and drop off areas have changed from time to time during the renovation of Chicago's Union Station. Redcap will know so just ask him/her and they will take you as close to the exit as possible since the concourse is one floor below ground level exits.


----------



## niemi24s (Apr 6, 2017)

If the station listed here... https://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?c=Page&pagename=am%2FLayout&cid=1241267362176&WT.z_va_evt=redirect&WT.z_va_topic=Policies&WT.z_va_unit=Red%20Cap%20Service&WT.z_va_group=Baggage ...are the only ones that have RedCap service, why does the station info for Albany show "baggage assistance" is available: https://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=am/am2Station/Station_Page&code=ALB

Is there a difference between RedCap service and baggage assistance?


----------



## chakk (Apr 6, 2017)

You can also get a redcap by soaking a white cap in RIT dye overnight.


----------



## TinCan782 (Apr 6, 2017)

chakk said:


> You can also get a redcap by soaking a white cap in RIT dye overnight.


:blink:


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 6, 2017)

No, I think they are the same. I've used the Red Cap at ALB who took me to the train.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 7, 2017)

At lots of Stations that don't have Redcaps but that are staffed and have checked Baggage, you can get assistance from the agent to/from the train, often on carts,if they have them at the station..

Ones That I'm very familiar with include New Orleans,Austin and Ft. Worth.Im sure there are others.


----------



## Triley (Apr 7, 2017)

niemi24s said:


> If the station listed here... https://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?c=Page&pagename=am%2FLayout&cid=1241267362176&WT.z_va_evt=redirect&WT.z_va_topic=Policies&WT.z_va_unit=Red%20Cap%20Service&WT.z_va_group=Baggage ...are the only ones that have RedCap service, why does the station info for Albany show "baggage assistance" is available: https://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=am/am2Station/Station_Page&code=ALB
> 
> Is there a difference between RedCap service and baggage assistance?


As far as I can say, it's just that a red cap is dedicated to boarding/detraining folks who need assistance, with or without baggage. Someone who requests baggage assistance could be assisted by conductor, assistant conductor, coach/sleeper attendant, or a ticket agent, depending on the train and station. For example, RVR has someone from station services that takes care of any service requests, then could go back to working the ticket counter in between trains. A red cap can't.

Which is why I'd venture to guess that Miami doesn't have anyone with the red cap title. Because aside from the four trains a day, they'd be standing around doing nothing and getting paid.


----------



## tricia (Apr 7, 2017)

Dakota 400 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > There are no Red Caps at the Salt Lake City station.
> ...


If you arrive at Seattle that early, you'll need either to wait in the station with your bags, or to have them held at the station while you're out and about. (A fee is charged for having your bags held, which might or might not be enforced--when I was boarding a sleeper there, they held bags for us without charge). Tell the person who takes your bags that you'll be wanting a red cap to take you and your bags to the train, and ask where you should go when you return to the train station.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Apr 7, 2017)

If you want a red cap in NYP, there are additional procedures. First, leave a trail of coins in the direction you need them. Take a few dollars and put it on a paddle above your head and wave it. If you want them exceptionally quick, make sure you look between 25 and 55.

When they scuttle over, capture them and tell them you actually needed help with someone on crutches. Be careful not to slip on the tears.


----------



## PaulM (Apr 7, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> At lots of Stations that don't have Redcaps but that are staffed and have checked Baggage, you can get assistance from the agent to/from the train, often on carts,if they have them at the station..
> 
> Ones That I'm very familiar with include New Orleans,Austin and Ft. Worth.Im sure there are others.


Denver is another.


----------



## KmH (Apr 7, 2017)

SAC (Sacramento) doesn't have Red Caps, but they do have a couple of 8 seat (plus baggage area) shuttle carts that meet the arriving/departing trains.

Station staff do the duties.

Building the new platforms made it about 1000 feet to the station (1/5 of a mile). Part of the trek is underground so there is some down and up ramps too.


----------



## wwchi (Apr 7, 2017)

In Chicago for taxis take the elevator up to the street level on Canal Street. There is a pedestrian crossing to get across the street where the taxis line up. There are usually plenty of taxis lined up.


----------



## Palmetto (Apr 9, 2017)

blackpup said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > There are no Red Caps at the Salt Lake City station.
> ...


The station personnel assists in Miami. They have a cart to transport passengers to/from the station. I needed assistance there, and the ticket agent told me to wait in a special area near the exit door to the platform.


----------



## RSG (Apr 10, 2017)

wwchi said:


> In Chicago for taxis take the elevator up to the street level on Canal Street. There is a pedestrian crossing to get across the street where the taxis line up. There are usually plenty of taxis lined up.


Plus they have a dedicated taxi stand attendant who will assist with securing a taxi from the lineup. Just ensure that the person who is assisting has some sort of visible uniform and appears official (they will almost always have a whistle on a lanyard). Avoid those persons who appear to be helpful but are actually hustling. Only accept assistance from those who are authorized or employed by Chicago Union Station.
At New York Penn Station, the taxi stand is staffed by an employee of the neighborhood business association. Each time I've utilized them, they have been more than helpful and professional and without a hint of 'New York Attitude'. (As hinted above, YMMV when it comes to the actual Red Cap Service.)


----------



## RSG (Apr 10, 2017)

PaulM said:


> Bob Dylan said:
> 
> 
> > At lots of Stations that don't have Redcaps but that are staffed and have checked Baggage, you can get assistance from the agent to/from the train, often on carts,if they have them at the station..
> ...


Galesburg is another. It shouldn't be a problem to obtain assistance on the fly in SLC, but for smaller stations, I would inquire in advance of arrival, or let your attendant know when you board.


----------



## me_little_me (Apr 13, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> At lots of Stations that don't have Redcaps but that are staffed and have checked Baggage, you can get assistance from the agent to/from the train, often on carts,if they have them at the station..
> 
> Ones That I'm very familiar with include New Orleans,Austin and Ft. Worth.Im sure there are others.


Atlanta


----------



## CAMISSY55 (Apr 14, 2017)

me_little_me said:


> Bob Dylan said:
> 
> 
> > At lots of Stations that don't have Redcaps but that are staffed and have checked Baggage, you can get assistance from the agent to/from the train, often on carts,if they have them at the station..
> ...


Add to that list: OSD Oceanside, CA.


----------

